# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Rruga per ne Kosove

## Qerim

Qeveria dhe firmat ndertuese kane leçitur se kjo rruge do te perfundoje ne fund te 2008.Ju si mendoni ,kur ka per te perfunduar kjo rruge ?

----------


## DardanG

> Qeveria dhe firmat ndertuese kane leçitur se kjo rruge do te perfundoje ne fund te 2008.Ju si mendoni ,kur ka per te perfunduar kjo rruge ?


Nëse Berisha do mbetët në pushtet atëherë ka mundësi që kjo udhë të përfundoj disi deri me 2010! Nëse pushtetin e marrin sërish socialistat atëherë kjo udhë mund të ndërtohet me 2222!
Ka mundësi që pikërisht synimet e kësaj qeverie për ta ndërtuar këtë udhë do të jenë shkas edhe për përmbysjen e saj!

----------


## Kreksi

si me piramidat, paskeni harruar ?

----------


## mario_kingu

diku nga vitet 2020

----------


## DardanG

> si me piramidat, paskeni harruar ?


Po, pikërisht kjo udhë, mund të jetë shkas edhe për një revolucion të vonuar demokratik, cfarë ishte ai i `97!
E sa për piramida, e di vet se kush qendronte pas tyre dyhe me cfarë qëllimesh, gjë që u pa më vonë!

----------


## evertet

Asnje donacion nderkombetar nuk e mbeshtet kete iniciative , perkundrazi derdhin miliona dollare per te sabotuar bashkimin e shqiptareve

----------


## flory80

Kryeministri jone ka edhe ekseperience ne kete pune! Po ju sjell si shembull autostraden Tirane-Durres, per 5 vjet ndertoi 5 kilometra. 8 here u investua ky segment gjat kesaj perjudhe po se ku shkuan fondet e nderkombetareve asnje nuk e mori vesh. Po hajt mo se ja kemi mare doren ketyre ne njehere Nano njehere Berisha. Lum si ne

----------


## YaSmiN

Ne vitin 2008.Varet se e kane vene doren ne xhep per ate rruge.

----------


## BULi-x

Diku nga viti 2010 deri tek mijëjeçari mendoi...por edhe ndoshta  edhe me gjatë.

----------

